# MsDeb's Journal - Lookin Out My Back Door



## MsDeb (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm really good at journaling in my head.  Hard to get it to stick in print anywhere but I need to document this great adventure that is our back yard. 
The basic info about me is in my intro.  I'm Deb, married to David. Blended family of 5 human children, 9 grands, cat, dog, and very recently....goats. 
Goats need shelter.  Shelter means build a shed.  These were my shed building thoughts in some sort of order:

I have always liked goats. 
Other people's goats are nice.
I like other people's goats. Especially the "on loan" goats currently living in my yard.
We can do this goat thing.
I will never forget the excitement of acquiring OUR very own first goat.
I will never forget the heartbreak of her dying in my arms.
I am glad we decided to go ahead and purchase more goats.
I really believed they'd get along with each other.
How the bleep did we end up with three separate pens of goats?
How the bleep are we going to fix this?
How the bleep are we ever going to finish this shed?

I think one of our new does is pregnant.
I plan to attempt to milk.
I have no idea how to do this.
I also don't know how to midwife a goat.
The more I try to learn, the less I feel like I know...
...about life...about goats...about building sheds.


Neither David nor I are carpenters.
Promising looking scrap material might become a shed for some people, but not for us.
Home Depot sells build-it-yourself shed kits. 
The instructions say "easy".
The instructions lie.
Goats love to help.  
"Love to help" is not the same as "helpful".

My husband can say, with a straight face:  "We probably should have gotten the thicker flooring but if anyone asks we'll tell them it said that was the recommended thickness for goats."
I cannot say, with a straight face:  "If anyone asks why the shed floor slants forward we'll tell them it said that was the recommended pitch angle for goats."
I would rather sped a weekend building a goat shed in the back yard with my husband than go on any vacation anywhere.


Here are some pics of David, the goats and our friend during our first attempt at building a shed from scraps.  I remain confident that I will soon be posting pics of our completed "easy" build-it-yourself shed.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm subscribing to this thread  Great pics and I can see what you mean with the "helpful" goats LOL We have a number of goat experts on board here who'd be happy to help if you get stuck. So if you need help, holler. 

Good luck with your shed building and if you need advice and long distance support... well, holler!


----------



## SA Farm (Jul 29, 2014)

If it wasn't for my hubby, I would have to buy already put together stuff delivered from Lowe's or Home Depot or hire somebody to build sheds for me. Somehow all my shed or coop plans look fantastic in my head, but they just don't go together very well for me lol 
Long story short, I totally understand the frustrations of shed building


----------



## MsDeb (Jul 31, 2014)

Our wether, Scotchy, reminds me of the stereotypical big, dumb, lovable sidekick. He's so muscled up he looks like a calf.  He wouldn't hurt a fly but he's definitely not the smartest rock that fell out of the box and he doesn't seem particularly curious.  He just happened to wonder up on the porch this week and caught his reflection in the window.  He stood there for at least 20 minutes staring at "that other goat". He'd tilt his head to the side, then stare some more.  A couple times he started to walk away and then would have to stop and stare again.  Tripod will see her reflection and yell at us because she's sure there is another goat in HER house... and why isn't she in there too?  Scotchy, big mellow guy that he is, just looked.  And looked.  And looked.  
I was taking pictures with my zoom because I wanted to see how long he'd stay.  The pics look the same except in one his head is straight and the other it's tilted.  That's pretty much how he looked the whole time.  We eventually needed to go inside and so we moved him off the porch.  He hasn't been up there to visit "the other goat" again so far this week.  I wonder if he'll remember. Or if he will just happen to notice himself again.  What does it say about us that we are so easily entertained by watching a goat stand and watch his own reflection for 20 minutes?


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 3, 2014)

Welcome MsDeb!  I love the goats 'helping' with the shed-building.  A friend of mine calls that 'snoopervising'


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 5, 2014)

This morning I really just wish we'd started with chickens.
(I realize this isn't a private journal so make note of whiner alert.)
I'm tired of moving the portable pen. 
I'm tired of cutting branches and weeds for the goats in the pen I can't move.
I'm tired of our friend telling us not to feed hay yet because we have plenty of branches and weeds and places to move portable pen.
I'm tired of getting home to late to let them out to graze in the clover that I know they can see all day.
I'm tired of Tripod continually finding ways to get her head stuck in the portable pen while trying to escape.
I'm tired of worrying I'll come home and find her with a broken neck.
I'm tired of looking at our half finished "easy to assemble" shed.  
I'm tired of our stupid busy work schedules making evenings impossible to get anything done.
I'm just flat out, bleeping tired.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 5, 2014)

Vent all you want, we understand. There were times when I also felt like giving up, but it'll pass. Get that enthusiastic friend of yours to come help out a bit


----------



## SA Farm (Aug 5, 2014)

Sumi said:


> Vent all you want, we understand. There were times when I also felt like giving up, but it'll pass. Get that enthusiastic friend of yours to come help out a bit



x2


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 17, 2014)

Feeling like we've had a very productive weekend! YAY!!!  The goat shed finally has a top on it!  First layer anyway. Still have quite a few things to do but getting the roof on was a biggie for us. 
We have all the panels we need to get the permanent area fenced.  Made a deal with our friend to pay him out for panels he no longer needs.  Just want to get the shed done first.  Although help is appreciated, the help of 5 goats is not.  (Although it is not without entertainment value.)  With another awful work week coming up for David I doubt we get anything done this week, so we are just going to celebrate the progress we made and do what we can when we can.
Tripod and Scotchy did a walk through on the shed during this morning grazing time and seem to approve.
Despite being wormed just over a month ago, Tripod is looking on the skinny side to me, although inside lips and eyes seem OK.  Talked to vet and he said to bring him a fecal sample on Tuesday.  We got out the scales to weigh her and she's gained between 2 to 3 pounds in the last month. She's somewhere between 24 and 25 pounds now. (And I've lost 2 pounds.  Woo Hoo!)  Then the guys wanted to weigh themselves and of course all the rest of the goats wanted to see what was going on. Everything seems to be a group experience in the backyard these days.  Ready to relax and enjoy a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> This morning I really just wish we'd started with chickens.
> (I realize this isn't a private journal so make note of whiner alert.)
> I'm tired of moving the portable pen.
> I'm tired of cutting branches and weeds for the goats in the pen I can't move.
> ...



I wouldn't listen to your friend, I would give them some hay.


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 19, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I wouldn't listen to your friend, I would give them some hay.


Oh I agree and we plan to very soon.  He's got close to a hundred goats and land leased for grazing so I understand why he wants to wait as long as possible.  Tracking down the hay, a truck to haul it and making a place to store it where it won't get wet are all at the top of our list....along with finishing the shed and fencing.  Our list is getting very top heavy.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 19, 2014)

I think many of us have a top heavy to-do list.  Mine kind of looks like an inverted pyramid.


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 19, 2014)

Tripod and Scotchy's Big Adventure:  David got home a few hours before me last night.  (Both of us working crazy long days right now.)  He said when he got home Tripod and Scotchy were laying in the shade by the back door looking extremely tired and grubby.  I had moved their temp pen yesterday hoping to give them a little more grazing area and I guess one of the corner wires came off.  I can just see Tripod squeezing through and then maaaaaa'ing at Scotchy (who is about 3 times her size) "Come on!  Come out!  Let's go exploring!" and her big, not-so-bright companion saying "Duhhhhh, OK Tripod."  and squeezing through an opening smaller than his head. 
Now there is road construction going on in front of our house and Tripod will always eventually head toward the road.  David said they were both dusty and it terrifies me to think how close they may have gotten to the dump trucks and road graders.  Hopefully they just kept a respectful distance and watched.  David said they were stuffed and didn't even get up to greet him. I wish I could have seen them. I imagine two grubby little kids who have played too long at the park and just want to go home.  He didn't have any trouble getting them back in their pen.

Ms Deb's Big Adventure:  So this morning I have to get the scheduled fecal sample from Tripod for the vet.  Normally they are just crazy to get out of the pen. The trio of older goats were certainly ready to get out of theirs and immediately began grazing. Tripod and Scotchy, on the other hand, didn't care if they got out or not.  I managed to get them out and they wandered around not at all interested in nibbling anything.  (I did give them some baking soda in case there tummys were hurting.)  Meanwhile I'm fighting off mosquitoes because I forgot to spray and don't want to leave Tripod, knowing that if I do, that would be when she would decide to poop.  She was mostly just curious why I kept following her. We eventually worked our way back up to the house and I could grab the Off and spray down.  FINALLY I get a poop and as I'm bending over with my baggie to get a sample I was suddenly surrounded by 5 goats.  "What are you doing, mom?"  "Is it food, mom?"  "Can I have some, mom?"  "Let us help you, mom!"  "I'm just going to nibble on  your pants, mom!"   (That last one would be Scotchy.  I think he likes the taste of Off...which might explain a few things. Picture Chris Farley in Tommy Boy and David Spade asking him if he ate paint chips as a kid.)  

Anyhoo...hopefully managed to collect enough for Doc to get a good sample.  Showered, got ready for work and headed off to vet's office with a baggie of goat poop in my purse wondering if anyone else had started their morning this way.  I had called in and was only an hour late and it was so much easier to just say I had a doctor's appointment (technically not a lie) than to explain the whole ordeal to my office mates.  I'm sure they would have loved the story but sometimes I feel like I'm becoming the crazy goat lady.


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 26, 2014)

This was a tough weekend.  We had to make some adjustments to our little herd and that involved moving Heidi and pregnant Bridget to our friend's place.  They were just not settling in with us or with any of the other goats.  (And we have tried every combination over the past several weeks.)  It was even to the point that we couldn't let them graze outside the pen with any of the others because they would turn on Tripod and Scotchy.  Not that Scotchy couldn't take it.  He is as stout as a brick wall and probably outweighs them, but he's such a big chicken he'd run away whenever they came near.  
So, as badly as I wanted babies soon, it seemed the better choice to let them go stay with someone who could give them constant attention and hopefully get them a little more used to being with people and other goats.  As a first time goat owner with no experience with goat birthing or milking, a goat that wouldn't let me touch her probably wouldn't have been our best start.  The good news is that we will be able to visit them, see the babies, and will probably take a weaned baby back somewhere down the line, or at least have that option.  
What have I learned?  I'm really not sure yet.  I don't think I should at this point say I'd never take another adult goat.  But, if I ever do, I hope I will be more attuned to our other goats and how it would fit in.  For now, we're going to stick with little ones that will grow to get along.
Meanwhile, seriously looking at the milk goat situation from another angle.  Have a couple of appointments to baby Nubians.  That will give me more time to prepare for babies and milking down the road. Tripod and Scotchy no longer roam the yard in fear. And we'll still have Max around as future baby daddy.  He says hello.


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 28, 2014)

Sometimes it hits me that "normal" grandparents spend hundreds of dollars on things like playhouses for their grandchildren.  But the granddaughter seems to be enjoying the goat shed.  I guess she'll share it with them when it's done.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 30, 2014)

Awww


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 30, 2014)

David got to name her (since she's our last goat and all.) She is officially Hazelnut, although it will likely be shorted to Hazel.  The eventual baby daddy is Max and I think Hazel & Max sound like a cute old couple. Did I mention that Hazel is one of quadruplets? And her mama's pregnancy before that produced triplets?  Last goat indeed.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 30, 2014)

Indeed! lol


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Chickens. Once again I kick myself and ask why we didnt start with chickens. At Orchlean's yesterday as we purchased what ended up being ALMOST everything we needed to finish the permanent goat enclosure we stopped to look longingly at the Cape Cod chicken coop that only costs $269. A mere drop in the bucket compared to what we've already spent on goats and goat necessities.  
The good news is the goat shed (which costs a heck of a lot more than $269) is so close to finished. Floor and roof coverings and a coat of paint (because it must look pretty) will have to wait for the next available weekend. The fence is done except for the 20 feet short of chicken wire. I sat in grass attaching chicken wire until dark last night praying a snake wouldn't slither across my lap and silently cursing Tripod and her stinkin little Houdini soul, trying to get the bleeping thing DONE only to run out of chicken wire. That would be the reason for the leaning wooden fence panels. We had to get them out of that tiny pen. 
So the goats got to spend their first nigjt in their new big home and the ugly old wood panels dont seem to bother them a bit. My fingers are oh, so sore from attaching chicken wire but it still feels so good to look out my back door and see things so close to complete. After a full Saturday and Sunday of busting our butts today...we are doing absolutely nothing.  Happy Labor Day!


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 1, 2014)

And...looking out my back window (because the panels block view from door) I think Tripod and Hazel have finally started to bond!  Had to remove Tripod's buddy Scotchy from the little pen yesterday because he kept t-boning Hazel and i was really afraid.he'd hurt her. He is about quadruple her weight. He is happily grazing with the loaner goats and hopefully when we put him back in with the girls things will be better. I'm convinced he was just being mean to Hazel because Tripod was telling him to. The guy has never been aggressive before. By the time we put him back Hazel should be a lot closer to his size and be able to defend herself.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 1, 2014)

It sounds like things are falling into place


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 9, 2014)

Sunday evening we said goodbye to our "loaner goats" this weekend.  We had contacted our friend who owns them to let him know that Dinky was sick, that Dinky had died and that we were worried about the others.  He came down this weekend with many versions of "It's not your fault."  He also brought us a bottle of wine, thanked us for taking such good care of his goats..... and mowed our lawn. 
He wanted to go ahead and get them back home so he could have his vet run fecals and make sure everything was ok. I believe him, but in the back of my mind it still felt like we were losing them because Dinky died.  And I know that is not true. 
We've had them since May and they have grown so much since then.  And we both had grown so attached.  David was as upset as I was to see them go.  We knew they were going next month anyway. Just didn't realize it would be so hard.  I mean, they are "just goats" right?   
We spent a lot of time sitting with our goats yesterday afternoon.  It was time we'd normally had the others out grazing so it did really help keep our minds off them and also gives us more time to spend with ours.
Still, it just wouldn't be right, if I didn't take the time to acknowledge what a wonderful, goat enabling friend we 
have and to post a special goodbye to Elsa, Anna and Gody. And a special IN MEMORY of poor Dinky with her funny ear.  
I also should note how thankful I am for a place that I can share this sort of thing with people who understand.  I'm pretty sure my non-goat friends would be even more convinced I'm nuts.


----------



## SA Farm (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## MsDeb (Sep 13, 2014)

I can already see a problem.  Its 42 degrees in Lawrence KS this mid-September Saturday.  I know it will be double that by the end of the week but this morning, as I look out my back door, I see a very cold little Hazel and want to wrap her in a blanket or get her a sweater.  Yep, this is going to be a problem.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 15, 2014)

Got the billy pen done this weekend.  Max had become very very interested in Tripod, who is probably getting close enough, and Hazel, who is just a baby! So Max and Scotchy now have bachelor quarters and the beginning of a man cave. Pic of Scotchy calling dibs on the shed and the latest "out my back door" of Max peeking in to make sure I was getting grain.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> I can already see a problem.  Its 42 degrees in Lawrence KS this mid-September Saturday.  I know it will be double that by the end of the week but this morning, as I look out my back door, I see a very cold little Hazel and want to wrap her in a blanket or get her a sweater.  Yep, this is going to be a problem.



I think you worry too much.  If she hasn't been clipped then 42 degrees shouldn't bother her.


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 16, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think you worry too much.  If she hasn't been clipped then 42 degrees shouldn't bother her.


Oh indeed. I fully admit the problem is me.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 16, 2014)

We're moms, we like to fuss


----------



## MsDeb (Sep 23, 2014)

Because I don't want to forget. (And why I wish I'd kept a journal when my children were little...sigh.)
Yesterday evening we were working on getting the tar paper on the goat shed roof, which requires trips in and out of the goat pen.  We thought we could get away with just wiring the gate in the middle.  WRONG!  Tripod immediately sniffed it out, got down on her front knees and wriggled herself out.  
Poor Hazel, who,at 3 months, is only about an inch taller than Tripod and much less than half the width, was left inside all alone!!!!  
(Insert loud MAAAAAing and goat trauma drama here....)

So I unwired the gate and pulled it open a couple of feet.  Hazel just stood there.  I kept calling her and finally she got down on her front knees, just like Tripod had done, and crawled through the gate.  Apparently it is Goat See; Goat Do around our place. 
And, in the category of never having a camera when you need one, neither of us had our phones while on ladders and roof so we both missed getting a pic of Tripod trying to crawl through the roll of tar paper.  She got about half way.  If we hadn't given her that tapeworm medication I think she would have made it.  

Never a dull moment!


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 1, 2014)

Just spent the past hour following a goat around with a plastic baggie waiting for her to poop. I'm thinking this is probably the only place I can post a statement like this and not be thought crazy.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 1, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> Just spent the past hour following a goat around with a plastic baggie waiting for her to poop. I'm thinking this is probably the only place I can post a statement like this and not be thought crazy.



Did you scoop it up or catch it in your bare hand?  I usually do.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 1, 2014)

I usually follow them around with a Dixie cup.  Nothing like fresh goat poop rolling off your hand


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 2, 2014)

Happened to quick to catch. (Of course I'm the kid who's gumball always rolled out of the gumball machine and onto the floor.) Had to pick it up off the ground.


----------



## Sumi (Oct 2, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> Did you scoop it up or catch it in your bare hand?  I usually do.


Which do you usually do? The scoop it up bit, or the catch it in your bare hand bit?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 2, 2014)

I've caught more that a few berries in my bare hand.


----------



## Sumi (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## MsDeb (Oct 2, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've caught more that a few berries in my bare hand.


I'm sure with practice I'll get faster.  Now, if the goats would just poo on demand....


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 2, 2014)

msDeb, had a vet teach me that if you hold a goat and put your hand over their nose and "hold their breath" for about 30 seconds or so that most will get nervous and squat to pee then poo.  works most of the time but i feel bad doing that to them so mostly i wait.  don't we learn weird things as we go thru life, lol


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 5, 2014)

One more major victory in our battle with the easy-build-it-yourself goat shed. Got the tin roof on today. Yay! We were supervised by Tripod, Hazel and Rita.  Also, Tripod managed to knock over each tin panel we had leaned against the fence.
In other news, Tripod (who now walks on all four legs and I'm thinking of changing her name to Spawn of Saten) has taught Hazel to stick her head through the bottom rectangle of the fence. The tiny one. So as  I attempted to run some more wire through the bottom of the gate Max (who was out grazing) decided to take an interest. In me. I can now add "Get over here, I'm being pissed on by a horney goat." to the list of things I never thought I'd say.  Please accept my apologies for not taking a picture.


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, it's really not funny...


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 5, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> I'm sorry, it's really not funny...


It wasn't at the time. How can creatures so darn cute also be so darn aggravating ?


----------



## SA Farm (Oct 5, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> It wasn't at the time. How can creatures so darn cute also be so darn aggravating ?


They have to be or no one would have them


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 6, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> They have to be or no one would have them


Sounds a lot like human kids.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 7, 2014)

glad I'm not the only one to get peed on so far this fall.  as i was bent over to fix a gate i felt sprinkles on the back of my arm and my leg, looked beside me and said Oh Choco, what are you doing and all he did was rub his wet stinky beard on me.  bucks are so gross!  to bad most of us need them to get baby goats.  the shed is looking good by the way


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 15, 2014)

Waiting for an update


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 23, 2014)

Only two more small steps and the easy-to-assemble-anyone-can-do-it-yourself goat shed!  (How many weeks has it been?)  Seriously, we...and when I say "we" I mean "David"....have to get the latches on the doors and the thing that goes across the top of the tin roof.  She's painted a beautiful sand and green.  Yesterday we got two little stalls built. (As you can see from the pics they are just the right size for 16 month old grandbabies.) We left room for one more bigger stall for when Hazel becomes a giant goat.  Last night we tiptoed across the yard out to the shed and then shined the flashlight in to see if they were using them.  We could see Tripod and thought Hazel had been banished to a corner elsewhere until we realized she was cuddled up almost underneath Tripod.  Then they had to come out to the fence to see why we were out.  
I can't believe I haven't gotten a daylight pic since we painted, but we've been really busy.  I also haven't gotten a pic of the buck shed, which I think is just adorable.  We call it their man cave, of course.


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 23, 2014)

And Finn update:
Finn and Rita have become the best of friends.  If Finn is protecting us from a squirrel then Rita is running right along behind him.  I'd like to hide out somewhere and watch what goes on between him and the girls when he's in the doe pen all day. I think he'd rather play with them than guard them.  He likes the bucks but he wants to chase them away when they are grazing and get too close to the girl's pen.  When we get home he's really happy to be out with the people.  He's definitely more a pet but I don't care.  He is alert to everything that happens in our yard.  When our next door neighbors start shooting (they do a lot of target practice) wherever Finn is, he immediately comes and gets between us and the neighbors yard.  At first I thought he was frightened. Then I finally realized what he was doing. Thankfully he has accepted that the bicycles are not a threat but I know he'd really love to chase them on down the road.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 24, 2014)

finn and rita, to cute!   my emma thinks she is an lgd, all 14 pounds of her.   she was fostered by a pair of Anatolians after i rescued her,  she won't bark at people but raises heck out toward the woods but looks back to make sure Katie is there to back her up.  rita told finn all about killer tree rats aaah squirrels, they are just trying to keep you safe, lol


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 21, 2014)

Temp in the mid 40s. Damp but not quite drizzly. Sitting in our little shelter with the smoke blowing in our faces because the best view is always watching the goats. Hazel is yelling at us because we aren't letting her out with the people. Nothing says romance like an autumn campfire, just me and my honey, being serenaded by a little disgruntled Nubian.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 13, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> Because I don't want to forget. (And why I wish I'd kept a journal when my children were little...sigh.)
> Yesterday evening we were working on getting the tar paper on the goat shed roof, which requires trips in and out of the goat pen.  We thought we could get away with just wiring the gate in the middle.  WRONG!  Tripod immediately sniffed it out, got down on her front knees and wriggled herself out.
> Poor Hazel, who,at 3 months, is only about an inch taller than Tripod and much less than half the width, was left inside all alone!!!!
> (Insert loud MAAAAAing and goat trauma drama here....)
> ...


 That is just too darn funny!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 13, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> One more major victory in our battle with the easy-build-it-yourself goat shed. Got the tin roof on today. Yay! We were supervised by Tripod, Hazel and Rita.  Also, Tripod managed to knock over each tin panel we had leaned against the fence.
> In other news, Tripod (who now walks on all four legs and I'm thinking of changing her name to Spawn of Saten) has taught Hazel to stick her head through the bottom rectangle of the fence. The tiny one. So as  I attempted to run some more wire through the bottom of the gate Max (who was out grazing) decided to take an interest. In me. I can now add "Get over here, I'm being pissed on by a horney goat." to the list of things I never thought I'd say.  Please accept my apologies for not taking a picture.View attachment 5164View attachment 5165View attachment 5166View attachment 5167


  OMG! That is hilarious!   Hopefully when it's my turn I will remember this and laugh . . . It's only fair, right?


----------



## MsDeb (Dec 16, 2014)

I miss my goats.  They are still out there but circumstances are preventing me from getting my goat time.  First, it's cold.  That, in and of itself would be enough.  I wasn't really thinking about how little time I'd be willing to spend with them when it's cold.  Also, one of our human kids and his family has (temporarily) moved in with us.  Remind me that the key word is TEMPORARY!  But our son wants to help while he's looking for a job and so he's doing the morning feed.  It keeps me from being a half hour late for work and from being cold so no complaints here. But I still miss my goats.  In the afternoon when I get home hubby has taken care of feeding and such and....well, lets face it....it's cold so I go inside.  Last Saturday was warm enough to get outside and do some yard maintenance so we let the girls out and they followed me around while I cleaned out the latest winter exposed trashed area left by previous renters.  It was so much fun to have them bumping into me and their noses into everything I was doing.  Oh wait....that was the grandkids.  The goats were there too, but were much less interested in broken glass and rusty beer cans.  But it was a nice afternoon.  Makes me look forward to spring.  Or at least more nice winter days.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 16, 2014)

MsDeb,

   I know exactly what you mean. Life events sometimes means a little less goat time().  I miss just puttering around the barn and having my goats seeing what in the world the human is up to(). It is just relaxing and brings happiness to the soul to be with themD), so the little time lost is quit noticeable.
   Spring will be here before you know it, but here is praying for some decent winter days while you waitcaf) for it to get here.

Very shortly my kidding time will be here and I with my coffee and winters cap will be spending enormous amounts of time in the barn.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 19, 2014)

boy can i identify MsDeb.  been gone for a few days.  no barn, no goats, no sheep, no chickens, no ducks and no dogs.  thought i would go nuts.  it's going to take me a weeks worth of barn smells to chill out and relax.   make the most of the time you have


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)

Having a very large family I find going out and just sitting with the goats and dogs is relaxing and peaceful. Tunes out the hustle and bustle of a busy house and the mom mom mom... of course the goats go  mah mah mah  So I guess there is no real getting away from it all!  Taking care of them in the am and pm isn't the same, that I would love to have more help with.  
And of course there are the dogs...  they bring a whole different kind of enjoyment.
"Temporary" arrangements can still be stressful, hope you find some time in the midst of it all to have a few minutes here and there for yourself.


----------



## Chivoville (Dec 28, 2014)

MsDeb, Thanks for making me laugh this evening!  I love the pictures of the goats helping build the first shed!


----------



## MsDeb (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow, 2014, what a year you have been!  This time last year we were still living in our 5th wheel at the lake with no foreseeable plans of a change.  It was quite a surprise in April when we found and rented our little dream acreage. Within weeks we had borrowed goats and shortly after that we started our own goat collection. Then our dream dog, Finn, came along and stole our hearts.  Next on the list is chickens.
However....a year ago I wouldn't have dared to dream of a house and goats and great fluffy dogs.  Who knows what the next year will bring.  That would be the whole purpose for embracing each day and enjoying it for all it's worth.
But last night I did have a new vision for a dream home.  This is definitely one of those "If we hit the lottery" or "If that Publisher's Clearing House guy shows up with a giant check" dreams.  As I listened to the weather man warn of single digit temps with below zero wind chills and "If it's possible, bring your animals inside"  (I swear David almost caved in on that one.) I imagined my combined house/barn home.
I've seen the ones with the living area above (think Patrick Swayze/Roadhouse) and a guestroom above would be nice, but for heating purposes I would prefer have another type that I've seen.  One long building with living area as one half and barn as the other. Actually the one I saw was a house combined with a mechanic shop but why wouldn't a barn work?  
A nice-warm in winter-cool in summer-lots of windows-wood burning stove house with our dogs, goats, cats, chickens, etc., all within easy checking-in distance. Of course this barn/home would have lots of outdoor space for grazing, trees for climbing, room for critters and grandkids to roam with lots of coziness to come home to. 
Meanwhile, other than the occasional craving for more goats and big fluffy dogs, I am quite content with where we are and what we have.  Feeling extremely blessed!
Happy upcoming 2015 to you all!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy New Year to you!  The future is looking good.


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 4, 2015)

don't you love it when you can sit back, thank the Lord and say "life is good".  hope you have a blessed new year


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 5, 2015)

Have a few minutes and thought I'd catch up.  I hate winter!  It keeps me away from my goats.  We're tracking Hazel (aka Anna as per granddaughters) closely to make sure all is well and that she starts gaining weight.  Didn't realize she was half the size she should be. Another newbie goat owner head smack.    She is frisky and happy but, after not being out with us as often due to the weather she and Tripod (now aka Elsa...granddaughters, shesh!) So last week on the one nice day I was home I decided to take advantage of her small size to give her lots of cuddles.  She returned the affection with head hugs and a kiss.  Nice to finally have some quality time.  CANNOT WAIT for spring!  
Looking ahead, we have plans to purchase baby chicks in the spring! 
 AND.....drumroll.....have found someone (who seems to have a great reputation among Kansas goat people) who will sell us a bred mini Nubian!!!  And more drumrolling.....I also found out a friend who milked goats a few years ago still has her milking stand and we can have it.  
Can I use the money I saved from finding a free milking stand to buy another goat?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2015)

_



			Can I use the money I saved from finding a free milking stand to buy another goat?
		
Click to expand...

_
Of course! That makes goat sense! I mean gooood sense!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 6, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Of course! That makes goat sense! I mean gooood sense!


x2!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2015)

absolutely- that is how goat math works.


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 23, 2015)

Must record this experience so I can look back on it and laugh.  
Yesterday we brought home Alice.  Alice is a mini Nubian born "sometime last spring or summer."  The seller got her as a baby "sometime last spring or summer."  (She had twins apparently too early. Seller found them dead on Feb 2.) She was for sale in milk and I just could not wait to get a mini and especially couldn't wait to start milking.  Note to self.  I could not wait to start milking. AKA, I asked for this.  AKA, I PAID GOOD MONEY FOR THIS.   

Impulse buy really means NOT PREPARED TO BUY but hey, how hard can it be to start milking without a milking stand or prior experience....or anything, right?

Last night was interesting with hubby acting as a head gate.  Let's just say that didn't go well.

This morning I read some inspirational FB posts from other goat milkers, gathered myself into some sort of zen state of mind and started the morning as usual, although thankfully an hour earlier than usual.  Good old Finn, did his job of protecting me from anything that might be scary in the darkness. Got the girls and boys fed and watered and went to get Alice out of isolation.  Finn was so happy to greet her. He did his "snuggle the goat" happy dance which threw Alice into full blown self protection mode.  Stomp. Head butt. Stomp. Head butt.  Finally got them separated long enough to get them to the mud room.  Alice came in happily, I suppose thinking Finn was going to stay outside. He didn't.  Enclosed stomp. Head butt. Stomp. Head butt.  Fortunately Finn knows how to fix this. Put the entire goat head in his mouth. That works...for everyone but the goat.

So I disengage goat head (thankfully intact)  shove Finn into the kitchen, which throws all three cats into a frenzy. Much noise. Alice retaliates by repeatedly head butting the door.  Yep, we're ready to milk now. She's shaking, snorting and her hackles are UP.  Next half hour is spend with me petting, cuddling and singing to calm the goat.  "Alice, where are you going?  Upstairs to take a bath, bath, bath, bath, bath...."  

When she finally calms down I put the much too large plastic bowl (remember unprepared me?) under her and try to get her poor teat that didn't get milked last night to soften up and let down.  Some success.  Some failure.  Lots of milk on me, on the door, on my boots. Those darn things don't aim well!  What did get into the bowl was stepped in and knocked over several times.  I don't care about the lost milk. I just want to get her milked out.  

To my credit, she ran out of patience before I did.  I kept talking her back into the corner.  The most successful milking was done with me in front of her and her head over my shoulder.  My neck makes a great salt lick.  But for all my attempts to maintain Alpha goat title she did finally end the milking session by attempting to jump over my head. I only ended up with a slight fat lip.  

Got her back in her isolation pen.  Could hear her screaming at me as I was getting ready for work, but I did manage to shower (paying close attention to my neck) get dressed and get to work and to my first appointment on time. There must be some success in that.  

A friend is  dropping off a milking stand that has been sitting in their barn for years.  The price is right.  I don't think it will fit in our mud room, but we do have that empty guest room....


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 23, 2015)

I think you're doing great      I had the same 'aiming' problem when I first started milking my sheep.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 23, 2015)

That all brings back memories.
 to the fat lip.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad to know I am not the only one that brings home critters when totally unprepared. It will get better, promise.


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 24, 2015)

I got three cups of milk this morning!!!!    And Alice didn't kick over the bucket!!!!   And I finally think I've gotten the feel for what it's supposed to feel like milking!!!!!  And it only took an hour from getting her out of the pen to putting her back in!!! Not bad for my 4th ever milking experience.  If the muscles in my arms were not quivering so bad I'd pat myself on the back.  (Really got to start doing push ups or something. Upper arm strength must have left sometime around my 50th birthday.)


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2015)

Congrats!
What a great goat mommy!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my - you had me laughing so hard I'm in tears!  But, I am not laughing at you - I'm laughing with you!  I think most of us who milk have had similar experiences.  My first time milking with a first time milker was fairly similar...finally resorted to tying her feet to the milk stand!  Now, she's my best milker, and to this day - two freshenings later - she will NOT move her feet on the stand, lol!

Congrats on your patience - I can't tell you the times I had to just turn and walk away so I wouldn't KILL ME SOME GOAT! 

Good luck - it'll get better from here!


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 24, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Congrats on your patience - I can't tell you the times I had to just turn and walk away so I wouldn't KILL ME SOME GOAT!
> Good luck - it'll get better from here!



I have to admit that yesterday morning goat on the grill was sounding like a reasonable alternative.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 24, 2015)

Woohoo!!!!!  Glad you had such good success     I really enjoyed milking last year once me and the sheep finally got the hang of it, and I'm really looking forward to it this year.  It's so exciting, isn't it?


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 25, 2015)

After yesterday morning success....absolutely no milk last night, no milk this morning.  Not a drop.  Bag is soft.  It's like she'd been milked already.  So incredibly disappointing and frustrating.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 25, 2015)

Hang in there- she's probably trying to get the hang of things too!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 25, 2015)

Have you tried washing her udder with warm water? When I bring my cow up to milk, her udder is soft and flat, but as soon as I start washing, she lets her milk down and the udder gets full and tight.

I trained several sheep to milk last year. They kicked and flailed, but I eventually won. The main thing was the feed. I don't feed any grain while the animal is being milked (this goes for the cow, goats, or sheep). They get fed after milking as a reward. It's amazing how quickly they calmed down once they learned the routine. 

I'd recommend getting her on the stand. Give her a handful of feed. Clean her udder. Give her some more feed. Milk a little bit. More feed. And so on. When you are done, give her another handful of feed and then take her off. Once she's off, give her the rest of her ration. She may start associating milking with good stuff instead of "torture".


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 26, 2015)

I've had so much encouragement from here, FB sites and other friends.  I didn't give up.  Gave her bag a lovely long warm bath and massage yesterday evening and finally got about 3 3/4 cups.  Decided to skip mornings and just do evening, which is what she was used to.  Will see how it goes.  
Meanwhile, she's a sweetie of a goat who is an equal opportunity hater of GPyrs and chihuahuas.  LOL!  The temp was right at 50 degrees yesterday so we spent the afternoon outside and let her out on a leash to look around her new home. She loved our not quite 2 year old granddaughter, Ella.  Shaking and snorting, with hackles raised, she would get between us and whichever dog came close, determined to protect us.  Because he had already received a couple of Alice head butts, Finn was concerned for Ella and thought he needed to guard her so he felt he needed to stay close.  Rita, the chihuahua, just wanted close to me so I could protect her. Me, dogs and Alice just spent a lot of time standing in place trying to establish that no one was going to hurt anyone.  Meanwhile Ella just hung out by the billy pen jabbering away to them, petting their noses and refilling their hay feeder with the hay they had pushed out on the ground.  They LOVED the attention!
We are looking forward to the end of Alice's quarantine period just to see whether she or Tripod will establish dominance in the girls pen.  They're both really strong willed. Should be interesting.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad you were able to get some milk


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 27, 2015)

Last spring, when we moved out of our 5th wheel and into this place we had very little furniture.  Basically just what we'd had in our camper. Our living room furniture consisted of our reclining love seat and a couple of chairs.  When our kids moved in with us in November we brought our love seat into our bedroom so we would have an area with some privacy.  Their couch went into the living room.  They moved out this last week.  David likes having the love seat in the bedroom and wants to keep it there.  So in our living room we have two chairs. (Upholstered "waiting room" type chairs. Nothing special.)  We set up our card table the other night so we could eat in the living room and watch TV.  Also, our bed sucks.  We need living room furniture and we need a bed. Oh, and I haven't had a cut and color in so long my roots are about half my hair length.  So how did I spend money last week?  On a goat of course. 
So here we are with our two chairs......     our five goats..... and my really bad hair.....

Priorities?


----------



## MsDeb (Mar 1, 2015)

This milking thing feels like a roller coaster.  But last night was a good ride. Got almost 4 cups!   Finally starting to get the hang of milking with both hands.  Sure makes things go faster. My aim, however, can use some improvement!  A LOT of improvement!  Left handed I'm fine.  But the far teat that I milk with my right ends up being squirted on the stand, the floor, my leg, Alice's leg.
Hard to believe this time last week we had't even picked her up yet and I'd never ever milked a goat.  I thought I had done my research but without hand's on experience you just don't know what questions to ask.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 1, 2015)

I think you're doing great!  It does get better.  In about a month, I'll find out how much I remember from last year.  I had the same problem with aim - some days it was easy, some days it was like every fifth or sixth squirt had a mind of its own!  And one side did seem to 'behave' better.  Keep at it and congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 1, 2015)

That's great!


----------



## MsDeb (Mar 6, 2015)

Vet recommended waiting until blood test results came back before drinking milk. I've been saving milk since Tuesday in anticipation of all results being good. Tonight I baked brownies especially for my first ever, from my own goat, glass of milk. The sweet taste of success!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 7, 2015)

That's great, we are waiting yet to try the milk from our goat as her kid is getting it currently


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 7, 2015)

I've enjoyed catching up on your journal, MsDeb! Didn't have access to BYH for the longest time and now catching up on all I missed.

Since we are So New to goats and I have never milked a goat, I have really gotten a kick reading about all your trials and tribulations.  What a hoot!


----------



## MsDeb (Mar 10, 2015)

Last night we celebrated my oldest son's 36th birthday.  He is extremely allergic to cow's milk.  It started out with him just not being able to drink milk by the time he was in late grade school.  It has progressed to the point he can't eat ice cream and can only tolerate small amounts of cheese products. He can, however, drink goat milk.  I was one proud mama to be able to gift him with a little over a gallon and a half of milk from my goat!    
Before he left he was already pulling up cheese making info on the internet. I'm not sure just one little Alice can keep up the production level necessary for drinking and cheesing.  
I say: Since I obviously can't breed my Nubian this year I think this means I need to get another goat.  
David would say:   
Anyone want to place bets on how this one's going to turn out?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 10, 2015)

Guess you will be looking for another milking goat


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't think that anyone who has been on this site for more than 15 minutes would take that bet.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh MsDeb that is AWESOME!

What a marvelous testament to the goodness of goat's milk!!!

  I look forward to following you on your journey, as I work toward getting my own dairy goats - hopefully this Summer.


----------



## MsDeb (Mar 17, 2015)

Let Alice out of her isolation pen at the same time Tripod and Hazel were out grazing (yes I know it defeats the purpose of isolation but she'll be with them in a few days anyway) and it was literally a 3-goat circus!  Poor Alice, who is cooped up in that small pen just wanted to run.  Actually I think she wanted to fly.  Scared the living daylights out of Tripod and Hazel.  They must have thought she was chasing them so they ran, so she ran with them which made them run faster.  That got the boys all excited (what doesn't?) and they were running around in their pen.  It was quite the show! Of course I'd left my phone inside and by the time I thought to grab it to take pictures they had all calmed down.  Alice wants to make friends.... and dominate.  Tripod (who is usually a little bully) kept trying to hide under the glider  and.... dominate.  Hazel just wanted everyone to be nice. Domination is not her thing.

On an entirely different note, my son who was gifted with jars of goat milk for his birthday and my grandson have started making cheese.  I don't remember what kind he said it was.  Sort of like mozzarella but not?  The had the grandest time the other night.  Made the cheese and included it in whatever Indian dish they cooked for dinner, then made hot cocoa and fresh whipped cream to top it with.  He said it's one of the best birthday presents he's ever had.  Mama did good!!!  

On yet another note, Alice kicked the bucket last night.  She had her second dose of worm meds the night before and I had just said I was probably going to cry pouring out all that nice milk.  I had attempted hobbling her back legs to keep the stomping and attempts to kick down and really thought it was working.  It wasn't.  It's amazing how far 3 cups of goat milk can spread.


----------



## MsDeb (Mar 22, 2015)

This weekend we got Alice moved out of isolation and into the big pen. She immediately established dominance. The guys got our annoying gate that had to be wired shut in 3 places replaced with a real gate.  Grandson Owen learned how to milk and son Cody taught me how to make cheese. Quite the productive weekend!


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 23, 2015)

MsDeb said:


> This weekend we got Alice moved out of isolation and into the big pen. She immediately established dominance. The guys got our annoying gate that had to be wired shut in 3 places replaced with a real gate.  Grandson Owen learned how to milk and son Cody taught me how to make cheese. Quite the productive weekend!View attachment 8365View attachment 8366View attachment 8367View attachment 8368View attachment 8369


AWESOME! I'm so excited to see your progress!


----------



## MsDeb (Mar 25, 2015)

Full on goat geek moment here. Made my first ever bread pudding last night using my yummy creamy Alice milk!  Suddenly everyone in the house thinks goat milk rocks. Go figure.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

That looks like it would convert just about anyone.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing and it has been a real pleasure reading of your journey  So may we have an update? Finn has now been with you for a while and I really enjoyed that journey as well. How is he doing? Have he and Alice come to a truce? I am so eager to start my goat journey but still have a few months to wait.


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 4, 2015)

Catching up. Wow! I don't think I've posted since we got Sadie. She's a blue eyed ND mix that is now 8 months old.  We got her in May.  That brings us to 4 does, 1 wether and 1 buck.  (Seven chickens, 2 dogs, 1 cat and a squirrel in every tree..insert music notes here)
Milking was a wonderful success for all of us but we had so many long weekends planned away this summer that I went ahead and let Alice dry up. Now it's November and I'm wondering if any of our girls are ever going to go into heat. Max, our buck, feels the same way. Probably  much more so.  Alice was acting like she was interested a couple of weeks ago so we took her to the boys pen, let Scotchy (the wether) out and put her in.  After several rounds of Max's "OMG! I love you! You're so pretty!  Let me sing my song for you! Let me spit for you! Let me blow raspberries for you!" and her response being "Hell no, get away from me you smelly beast." He came over to the fence, put his head through and onto my leg and I swear he said "Oh, Ma" like a heartbroken Jr. High boy. Poor guy.  And poor Scotchy who has to put up with the ongoing frustration.  So we wait and enjoy the sweet fragrance of hopeful buck perfume.
Finn, who still sleeps in the house and faithfully keeps the squirrels treed, is loving the weather change, rolling in dead leaves and fits right in with the guys in all their camo-wear.  He seems to play the brother role with the goats. He likes to run up to the fence and see if anyone will but heads with him but he pays very close attention to anyone else who approaches them.
Rita, our chihuahua, has decided she likes the goats grain better than her dog food and "helps" us feed so she can sneak nibbles out of the bowls before they are served to the goats.  I now refer to her as our littlest goat.
Life has been hectic but it has been good.  Would love more nice weather and more time to enjoy it but we take what we can get.  It's good to be back and I'm looking forward to catching up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 4, 2015)

I was wondering if Sadie was new. Congrats!

Glad Finn is doing well, even if he is a house pyr 

Glad to 'see' you


----------



## MsDeb (May 2, 2016)

Well this was a surprising weekend.  But I'm going to make a short story long and begin on Thanksgiving day when David came in saying "we've got a critter in the shed."  It was a sick raccoon in the boys pen and we had to get Max (our buck) and Scotchy (our wether) out so the guys could shoot the raccoon.  And, since they were out, and since Alice had been acting a little bit interested in Max lately, we decided to just put them in the pen with the girls to see what would happen. Sure enough, Alice and Max were very interested in each other. Mark ALICE - Thanksgiving day on the calendar and start counting. I would have staked my life that no one else saw any action. I'd be dead.
A couple weeks later (Pearl Harbor Day to be exact) Alice was acting very interested again so there was another supervised visit and we have another ALICE marked on Pearl Harbor Day.
We were still trying to encourage our other does so Max went back in for his final visit on January 30. Alice didn't care but he and Hazel were very interested in each other.  HAZEL January 30 marked on calendar.
Hazel is a FF Nubian and Alice is second time around  mini and both have been getting very round. "Knowing" that Hazel wasn't due til the end of June I was surprised that her bag was filling last week and was very warm on Saturday.  That ligament has been getting softer but we're first timers so what do I know. Maybe Nubians just do that? Alice, on the other hand who may or may not have been bred Thanksgiving or Pearl Harbor Day seems fine. No change other than getting rounder so forget Thanksgiving.
So it's Sunday morning, May Day, and our plans are to feed the critters and enjoy a day laying around doing nothing. I'm feeding the chickens when David says the now familiar "there's a critter in the shed" and heads in the house for his gun.  Meanwhile I see Hazel heading back into the shed so I hurry into their pen to keep her from going in. Imagine my surprise when a goat baby stumbles out!  I grab it up, look inside and by golly there's another one!  Both babies are mostly dry but cords are wet and birthing area in the shed is just soaked.  Hazel seems calm but as confused as I am because I'm looking at Alice trying to decide if she looks any smaller. She doesn't. Then I notice that Hazel has definitely given birth. 
At that point David is headed toward us with the shotgun and I turn around with two baby goats in my arms.  We were both pretty much laughing and crying and trying to figure out what to do. I made an emergency run to Walmart for iodine. (I know goats have been born for years without it but that's the only thing I could think to do.  Is that the goat equivalent to "get towels and boil water"?)
Hazel seems to be a great and caring mama but she keeps looking at me like "where the heck did these things come from and what am I supposed to do with them" but she has protected them from our curious chihuahua and the neighbor's curious dachshund. (She's perfectly fine to have Finn next to them.
So we've survived our first couple of days as goat grandparents. And yes, Hazel and the babies spend the night in my laundry room last night. They seem to be taking to the pen fine today. The other goats are being nice.
I'm still trying to figure out the whole Immaculate Conception thing and counting the days from Pearl Harbor Day since Alice hasn't popped yet. 
Wow!  What excitement!


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2016)

HEY! Great to see you back! Hope all is well! (want to get this posted before you go offline again...)  Now that I've read it... CONGRATS! That's fantastic, and the kids look great!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2016)

there's a critter in the shed.... out you come with two baby goats!

Congratulations!  Great read. Kids are gorgeous!


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2016)

What cuties!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 2, 2016)

Congrats!  They sure are cute


----------



## norseofcourse (May 3, 2016)

Good to see you post again, and congrats!!


----------



## MsDeb (May 4, 2016)

So I find myself sneaking into work early just to hang with my goat friends. Maybe I've found a way to pull this off (although sleeping in is nice too.....and I've actually been working for the last half hour before I remembered I was going to do this.)  Between excitement of babies and trips to ER with my daughter-in-law (she's mostly OK) I have barely had time to think. But I did sit down exhausted last night and drag out the calendar to count days. I realized that Hazel delivered at 146 days from the Pearl Harbor Day breeding visit and that Alice could go any day.  Yikes! I have to be out of town for work all day today and at least all morning Thursday and Friday so I've asked a young lady who has spent some time working on a goat farm to stop by the house a couple of times while I'm not there just to check on her.  I'm pretty sure Alice doesn't need to be checked on, but I need the text updates that all is well. She showed no signs of labor this morning and I'm sure was wondering why I was in the pen shining a flashlight on her backside at 0-dark-thirty this morning.  Gave me a chance to snuggle the babies though. I may smell a bit like baby goat at my conference today. And I like it.  GRIN!  Thank you all for your well wishes! Some day maybe I'll take a Saturday and catch up on all of your adventures since I've been MIA. Until then, blessings to all!


----------



## Ferguson K (May 4, 2016)

Congrats on two beautiful kids!


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 4, 2016)

hope your daughter-in-law is okay...ER's are no fun!


----------



## MsDeb (May 10, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> hope your daughter-in-law is okay...ER's are no fun!


She's getting better. It's been a rough go for her. Spinal tap then needed a patch, which didn't work so had to go back for another patch. I know it's bad because she hasn't felt like coming out to goat babies yet.


----------



## MsDeb (May 10, 2016)

So....numbers prove Hazel was bred Pearl Harbor Day and the guys swear that's the only weekend they had Max in the pen with her and Alice until end of January.  That puts Alice at Day 155 today.  Tail ligament soft but hard to tell how much more so since she's quite adamant about not being touched there.  IF the guys forgot and put Max back in the pen with the girls the next weekend (because we never saw him on Hazel...how can three people miss that?) then Hazel is on day 148.  Either way it's any time.  I've been getting up at least twice a night to check on her and am getting quite weary and just a bit goofy.  At least when it was my daughter or daughters-in-law, they could pick up the phone and tell me they were in labor.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 10, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!! What adorable kids! I have loved reading your journal.


----------

